# baby ASPIRIN help preventing miscarriage with ivf



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi 
I'm having my second IVF and wanted to know if baby ASPIRIN help preventing miscarriage with ivf?, I had 2 miscarriages before and I want to put all chances on my side this time, so any help will be great, as I'm stressing so much this cycle and wanted to work so hard, I'm planning to ask my consultant or GP as soon as I see one or the other.
Thanks


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mimiuk, I had private testing for blood clotting disorders and found out I had 2 different ones so I was on clexane and aspirin. Have you had any testing? Some clinics prescribe low dose steroids and aspirin to everyone. Ask your doctor if there is any reason why aspirin would do any harm. If you have clotting problems then spirin will help. Have you had your thyroid tested? I had mine tested and my TSH was 2.85, which the NHS says is normal but is too high for fertility and keeping a pregnancy. If you do have it tested make sure you get the exact number from them as they consider anything from 0.5 to 4 as normal and you want it to be from 1 to 2 ideally. I also had m/c from not absorbing progesterone properly which was fixed by having progesterone in oil injections.

You could have immune problems also. See my signature as I turned out to have multiple problems, which I got tested and treated by Dr Gorgy in London in conjunction with treatment in Prague. As you can see we overcame all these problems in the end.

Hope this helps

Njr26


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks njr_26 for the answer, your journey was really harsh, so happy for you to get the babygift. 
I tried to ask to have some tests done but no one (GP or CONSULTANT) wanted to do it, as they said it was ONLY 2 miscarriages, and I have to wait till I have a third miscarriage to have other tests, (depressed me more).
my consultant said she can't do anything as it's the procedure, but she sent me for vitamin D deficiency test,      
"surprise surprise" I'm deficient on vitamin D so they put me tablet for it. I can't afford private tests as the treatments over the years took all extra cash we saved.


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd 3 mc and had private immune treatment. They didn't pick up on one of the  biggest reasons for my mc but I did find out other things such as high prolactin and the need for baby aspirin due to blood clot. I took baby aspirin from that day on 75mg a day when I found out I was pg the nhs recurrent mc clinic upped it to 150 mg until 34 weeks pg. I have no idea if it helped as I had a uterine abnormality as well BUT it doesn't do any real harm. To avoid having to endure that 3 mc it might be worth paying for the most basic tests before another round of IVF in the event it works and you don't have to endure the agony of another mc.

Best of luck.
Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Mimi
Such stories like yours are so annoying and frustrating for me to find on these forums.  It is so cruel to make you go through another MC before bothering to test and you are having to pay for treatment to get pregnant.

Change your GP, or try a different one in the practice, to find one who is sympathetic and will do basic clotting screen, thyroid, antiphospholipid and prolactin etc. These tests are not expensive and can be done by the GP.  The MTHFR test is expensive but all you need to resolve this is clexane and high dose folic so I was told it was not worth paying for testing just use the treatment. 

75mg aspirin is advised in NICE guidelines from 12 weeks to prevent pre-eclampsia in those at risk.  Some consultants say take it from start of IVF and others say it interferes with implantation and should not be taken before only at a BFP.  

If you PM me I can tell you what basic tests are done at a Miscarriage Clinic and you can pay for these privately at relatively little cost if you can't get GP to do them.  
TC x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Mimi,

I've had all the tests which are clotting/blood related and they came back normal. My NHS consultant said baby aspirin wasn't necessary (but I took it anyway as I have a maternal/paternal family history of DVT). Once I started down the private IVF route, my consultant prescribed it. A friend also had three m/c's and was told to take it, and told if she had a 4th m/c she'd then have Clexane. Fortunately she went to term using baby aspirin and has a gorgeous little boy (who's now 2).

I would say baby aspirin is fine as long as you monitor yourself to make sure you don't become too prone to bleeding/bruising. Also bear in mind that ibuprofen is a blood thinner too, so you get a double dose if you take them both, but in most cases that's ok and has no side effects. Also, if you do decide to take it, stop 24hrs before EC and then you can start again 24hrs after EC.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck xx


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your support I really appreciated, I was able to get a chance to speak with a consultant today (not mine) and asked if I should  use it, he said that my blood tests (didn't even know they checked it) are normal and I don't need to use it, and he said that to make sure to take my vitamin D, folic acid and my progesterone, if I get pregnant he said they will keep monitoring me closely and I will have blood test every week and scan if needed, and from that they will give me any drugs my body needs.
      for all of you who are still trying, we will have the babygift


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I would still be tempted to take at at a BFP as I was at advised at Miscarriage Clinic .  My tests for clotting are normal.
Good luck
TC x


----------

